# Seville



## Penny13 (Oct 18, 2018)

Looking for a safe stop in or near city in November. We do cycle and are happy to travel on buses ect


----------



## John H (Oct 18, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> Looking for a safe stop in or near city in November. We do cycle and are happy to travel on buses ect



Very safe aire at the marina in Puerto Gelves 37.33937N; 6.02401W About 15 euros per night including electricity and showers. We have stayed three times - outside the gate is a bus to the historic centre every 15 minutes. Ideal for visiting the city.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 18, 2018)

We stopped at Area de Autocaravanas a few years back but can’t remember the cost. It’s a twenty minute stroll to the centre if I remember correctly.
N37.362566 W5.994489

Pat


----------



## John H (Oct 18, 2018)

iampatman said:


> We stopped at Area de Autocaravanas a few years back but can’t remember the cost. It’s a twenty minute stroll to the centre if I remember correctly.
> N37.362566 W5.994489
> 
> Pat



Hi Pat

We stayed at that one last year. It is closer than Puerto Gelves and the same sort of price for the same facilities. However, we found it a lot noisier because it is a working port. You pays your money and you takes your choice.....


----------



## alcam (Oct 18, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> Looking for a safe stop in or near city in November. We do cycle and are happy to travel on buses ect



There is a fenced off area next to main (?) station . Sure I got the information on here . Will try to find it


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## alcam (Oct 18, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> Thanks guys



Avenida Kansas city next to Santa Justa station . Forget the price , maybe 18€ . Very central .
Great city , you'll love it


----------



## spigot (Oct 18, 2018)

Plenty of places around Parque Jose Laquillo, 37.389523 -5.97710. short walk to city centre, great pub nearby, Bar Raimundo, but haven't stayed here for 5 years.

As mentioned, the marina aire at Puerto Guelves if you seek security, so secure that we couldn't drive out, we had to wait for a boater with an electronic tag to open the gate.

Bus stop to centre outside, when we were there, didn't realize that last bus back was at 8.30pm, missed it , ended up getting a cab 30 euros, ouch! things might have changed now.


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 18, 2018)

Love your travel advise always makes us laugh, 30 euros bet the air was blue  we like the sound of the Marina good for cat as well


----------



## alcam (Oct 18, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> Love your travel advise always makes us laugh, 30 euros bet the air was blue  we like the sound of the Marina good for *cat* as well



Doesn't sound as though you are travelling with a dog ?
Always a problem in Spain , not allowed on public transport


----------



## spigot (Oct 18, 2018)

This is the area near Parque Jose Laquillo, the bits in the red lines are OK for campervan parking.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 18, 2018)

we met up with lee/linda at the marina last year & used the bus outside to go around cathedral etc, first night spent so long socialising everyone forgot to cook had to use the excellent taps bar on the other side for a meal


----------



## Linda (Oct 18, 2018)

Ken - I remember it well....

Penny - we have stayed at the Marina twice now.  It's a lovely quiet area right next to the river with an  excellent and friendly tapas bar.  It is very secure in that the gate has to be opened by the marina master. There is a washing machine, shower, water and optional ehu.

The bus goes right into Seville on a circular route so you catch it where you get off...


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks Linda looking forward to our winter away mostly relaxing but I would like a look at this city as we pass.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 18, 2018)

I love Seville and spent a whole week there year before last. ( flight and cheap hotel)
If you like roman stuff there is a place just outside called Italicia, where Hadrian was born. Don't take the tour for about 25 eu, you can catch a bus for about 3. Really good with lots of mosaic floors.


----------



## spigot (Oct 19, 2018)

Best time to visit Seville is during the April Feria, all the locals dress up in traditional garb & the town gets on the p1ss for a whole week.


----------



## John H (Oct 19, 2018)

spigot said:


> Best time to visit Seville is during the April Feria, all the locals dress up in traditional garb & the town gets on the p1ss for a whole week.
> 
> View attachment 68060 View attachment 68061 View attachment 68062 View attachment 68063 View attachment 68064



I wouldn't argue with that but if you plan to go during the Feria or during Semana Santa you will have to book your place in the aire a long time in advance. Unfortunately, Puerto Gelves marina doesn't take bookings, which is why we ended up at the other, less pleasant, aire because it does.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Oct 21, 2018)

Don't think anyone posted this one.  Google Maps

Smack bang in the centre, walk everywhere and I think was 10 euros for the night. Secure, full of campervans, like 100+


----------



## alcam (Oct 21, 2018)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> Don't think anyone posted this one.  Google Maps
> 
> Smack bang in the centre, walk everywhere and I think was 10 euros for the night. Secure, full of campervans, like 100+



Forgot about that one . Have stopped there . Used to have facilities but parking only now


----------

